# Pacsirta's Intimidating Scare Tactics



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Pacsirta has been doing this since the day she arrived at our house, but tonight I finally caught it on camera! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBE9hUOfvEg&feature=youtu.be

Every time Sophie chews on a bone or a toy that she really really desires, Pacsirta will come up close, pretend to hang out around (whistling, doodling...etc) then sit up, slowly lift her front paws, sit back and lift her body up and do a hard pounce right near Sophie's head to scare her! Well, Sophie can't be intimidated that easily! Ha!  This goes on for quite some time and sometimes even works - Sophie gives up what she has or starts a play with Pacsirta. 

I've only seen my cat jump like this before. Do your Vs do this?  

(usually bones are not allowed on a rug...they brought this one in and I really wanted a video  )


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Suliko,

So funny! Glad Sophie holds her own 

I can't get over how gorgeous your two girls are. They are stunning to watch.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you, *pippa31*! They are so much fun!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG- that is so funny! They are gorgeous. Hearing about your girls always makes me consider another one down the road.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

HAHA... Sophie is the pack leader


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

It's still a puzzle to me who the boss is  Sometimes I think it's 50/50, sometimes Pacsi definitely displays more dominant behaviour, sometimes I feel like Sophie is in charge. They have a good balance but still manage to keep us guessing  They are so great together though - great dynamics!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

RubyRoo, even though two are a bit more work, I find it extremely entertaining to watch them interact and grow up together


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

How adorable - what a cute approach!


I shot this (rather long) video when Finch was just 3 months old, trying to persuade her older brother to share a bone with her... she was trying to be quite coy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gctx-gjKc40&feature=plcp


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Suliko said:


> It's still a puzzle to me who the boss is  Sometimes I think it's 50/50, sometimes Pacsi definitely displays more dominant behaviour, sometimes I feel like Sophie is in charge. They have a good balance but still manage to keep us guessing  They are so great together though - great dynamics!


Yes, from what I read, the one that doesn't have to fight for power but clearly possesses and is able to claim objects almost without fighting for them, is the pack leader. In the clip, little P is challenging but not touching the object Sophie clearly possesses. 
Nice clip and a good example of healthy pack structure, Suliko


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Great video, thank you for sharing. They are beautifu looking girls.

Boris is a little more discreet than Pasci - when he is in thieving mood. He hangs back behind Fergus pretending not to be interested and then when Fergus relaxes and puts it down to get a better grip Boris flies in like concorde and steals the bone/bully stick and poor Fergus just looks and says "oh well there goes another on!!!" I wish he would stand up for himself a little more ;D ;D


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

Great video, both lovely girlies ;D

Beau does a similar thing only he leans the side of his body on Bens head to distract him then as he lifts his head steals the bone!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*finch*, that is just too cute!! ;D Finch is so persistant and very patient! Thank you for sharing the video - had a great laugh


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

hahaha, that is adorable. I love the pounce!

No pouncing in my house. 

Previously, when Flynn wanted something Luna had, all he had to do was walk over and look at her. Now, not so much. She usually doesn't give it up and he gets bored and gives up. 

When Luna wants something Flynn has she cries a bit (similar sound to Pacsirta's in the video) but Flynn doesn't give it up either.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

finch, Baxter is so calm in that video and it cracks me up that he doesn't just take the bone and move away from Finch. He just tolerates her being there and actually appears to share it with her a bit. Persistence paid off and Finch got it in the end!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

> When Luna wants something Flynn has she cries a bit (similar sound to Pacsirta's in the video) but Flynn doesn't give it up either.


The whiner is actually Sophie  I don't think I've ever heard Pacsirta whine! Sophie whines about anything and everything.... she's my red whineraner :


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Ha, Suliko, maybe it's a Dirigo trait.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Such cute videos.
June is my sneaky sly girl.
She will lay down close to one of the dogs if they have something she wants. She will even groom them. The second their mouth comes off the object she snatches it up and takes off with the prize.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*flynnandlunasmom*, that's too funny - Dirigo Whiners 8)


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*TexasRed*, June must be really fast! The only time Pacsirta is sneaky is when she's stalking the cat - very quiet and patient. Otherwise she's so clumsy and loud!


----------

